
12 proven ways to get your post to the top of digg - pbnaidu
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2008/07/12-ways-to-get.html
======
fallentimes
"Write what you believe, not what sells."

Godin doesn't do this at all. His books are filled with vapor and words that
don't need to be coined.

The most frustrating part about Godin is this: even though 90-95% of his posts
are either mediocre or trash, the remaining 5-10% are gold.

~~~
redorb
Im pretty sure he drinks the kool-aid, he makes.

------
ivankirigin
Seth Godin's twitter stream is a set of links to his blog posts. He most
certainly does some things just for the traffic. How couldn't he? He's a
marketing guy.

------
marijn
Does not deliver!

